# Free, free like a bird



## campgottagopee (Jun 13, 2011)

Curious to see how this plays out

FREE GSS

Yes
No
Don't care


----------



## Riverskier (Jun 13, 2011)

Got in before the lock....

FREE GSS!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 13, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> Got in before the lock....
> 
> FREE GSS!



lol...atta boy


----------



## dmc (Jun 13, 2011)

And this bird you cannot change!!! woooooaaaahh...


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jun 13, 2011)

If I leave here tomorrow would you still remember me......


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jun 13, 2011)

dmc said:


> And this bird you cannot change!!! woooooaaaahh...



What song is it you wanna hear?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 13, 2011)

Who needs GSS, you guys are providing enough entertainment for now.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 13, 2011)

sickbird


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Nick (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't forget people who' don't care probably don't care enough to vote don't care. 

Irony? 8)


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> Don't forget people who' don't care probably don't care enough to vote don't care.
> 
> Irony? 8)



Self selection's a biatch, ain't it?


----------



## andyzee (Jun 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> Don't forget people who' don't care probably don't care enough to vote don't care.
> 
> Irony? 8)



Hmm.... Funny, so far no no votes and three don't cares. Guess they do care enough to say they don't care, But personally as far as I'm concerned, if they don't care enough to vote that they don't care, well then, I don't really care. Does anyone else care?


----------



## Nick (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Nick (Jun 13, 2011)

andyzee said:


> , if they don't care enough to vote that they don't care, well then, I don't really care. Does anyone else care?



I need an Advil


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 13, 2011)

i definately maybe care enough not to care...


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 13, 2011)

If I cared any more than I don't care right now, I'd care enough to say how much I cared, and which way I cared. As it is, my care level is such that I only care enough to say I don't care, which is slightly more caring than if I simply didn't care enough to even care about saying whether I cared- for those that care, there is the interesting paradox of caring enough to say you don't care, since, by definition, if you care enough to say you don't care you do, in fact, care, at least to the extent necessary to declare that you don't, in fact, care.

Long story short, I'm not buying a Hallmark card on this one, because I do not care enough to send the very best. Or to send anything at all. I mean, I wouldn't send the very worst, because that's just rude, and would imply a level of negative caring that I just don't think is appropriate. On the other hand, sending the very mediocre would be nearly as insulting, as it would be a fairly blatent passive-aggressive maneuver, calculated to wound. And that's just not the kind of behavior that is generally considered appropriate in this day and age.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 13, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> If I cared any more than I don't care right now, I'd care enough to say how much I cared, and which way I cared. As it is, my care level is such that I only care enough to say I don't care, which is slightly more caring than if I simply didn't care enough to even care about saying whether I cared- for those that care, there is the interesting paradox of caring enough to say you don't care, since, by definition, if you care enough to say you don't care you do, in fact, care, at least to the extent necessary to declare that you don't, in fact, care.
> 
> Long story short, I'm not buying a Hallmark card on this one, because I do not care enough to send the very best. Or to send anything at all. I mean, I wouldn't send the very worst, because that's just rude, and would imply a level of negative caring that I just don't think is appropriate. On the other hand, sending the very mediocre would be nearly as insulting, as it would be a fairly blatent passive-aggressive maneuver, calculated to wound. And that's just not the kind of behavior that is generally considered appropriate in this day and age.



You don't recycle??


----------



## andyzee (Jun 13, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> You don't recycle??



Who cares.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm in with a yes


----------



## Riverskier (Jun 13, 2011)

Even though the results, whatever they may be, likely won't change anything, I think it will be very interesting to see where the forum actually stands on this issue. I expect at least 5-6 No's (the moderators), but will be curious how many more are actually out there.


----------



## dmc (Jun 13, 2011)

Again..  This needs to be weighed it against people that really participate and make this site successful...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 13, 2011)

dmc said:


> Again..  This needs to be weighed it against people that really participate and make this site successful...



5 no's = mods


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 13, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> i definately maybe care enough not to care...


I'm thinking about doing the beer league next season


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 13, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> 5 no's = mods



I saw that. 

296 views but only 24 votes


----------



## Nick (Jun 13, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> 5 no's = mods



You'd be surprised.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 13, 2011)

dmc said:


> Again..  This needs to be weighed it against people that really participate and make this site successful...



I started to weigh up the number of posts from those with the "Free GSS" tag to weight the votes, to compare against those who are likely to have voted "don't care" adn those who may have voted "no."

Trouoble is, the poll votes aren't identified, and so it relies on a substantial amount of guessing.

Then, I realized that I really just don't care quite that much.


----------



## Nick (Jun 13, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm thinking about doing the beer league next season



Beer league? :beer:


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> You'd be surprised.



You may be too ;-)


----------



## Nick (Jun 13, 2011)

I can't wait for more snow.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.paskiandride.com/forums/user/512-grilledsteezesandwich/


----------



## dmc (Jun 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> I can't wait for more snow.



Hope this place lasts that long..

It's going to be a long summer dude..  A long boring lame ass summer..

Why not brighten it up by letting GSS back?

--- awaits answer ---


----------



## jack97 (Jun 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> I can't wait for more snow.



This has been distracting me for a while.....it still has a bird theme.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> I can't wait for more snow.



Will you be shredding it?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice pix, Root....keep 'em commin

GSS even wears a helmet

He's all about safety


----------



## andyzee (Jun 13, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Nice pix, Root....keep 'em commin
> 
> GSS even wears a helmet
> 
> He's all about safety



Yep, I hear he never passes up a safety meeting.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> Beer league? :beer:



Join us at Wachusett this year!


----------



## andyzee (Jun 13, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


>



Looks like he's taking a dump in this one.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 13, 2011)

dmc said:


> Again..  This needs to be weighed it against people that really participate and make this site successful...



Would it be fair to say that the majority of daily contributors have already voted??


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm in!!!


----------



## andyzee (Jun 13, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Would it be fair to say that the majority of daily contributors have already voted??



Yep, close the poll, the I's have it.


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 13, 2011)

So the don't cares should be put with the yes to make it 70%.

The person that banned him does not even post anymore. 

Not my playground but to loose revenue when the majority wants the guy makes no sense.
Probably not much and you have to keep some of the moms happy.

I say let him in and while your at it hit the reset button on everyone.  This is your place to make money. Takes the hits(money)make 
the bans and own the place.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## wawawawawa (Jun 13, 2011)

This lurker says; FREE THA MAN!!!!


----------



## Geoff (Jun 14, 2011)

The GSS UVM years


----------



## Nick (Jun 14, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Join us at Wachusett this year!



i'll be there


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 14, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm thinking about doing the beer league next season



'cmon out - its a fun time!


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 14, 2011)

Couldn't possibly care less.  But is it even a real question?  If I got banned from a board (or banned from anything) there is no way in hell I'd ever come back.  Would this guy?


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 14, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Couldn't possibly care less.  But is it even a real question?  If I got banned from a board (or banned from anything) there is no way in hell I'd ever come back.  Would this guy?



You don't know GSS very well, clearly.


----------



## dmc (Jun 14, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Couldn't possibly care less.  But is it even a real question?  If I got banned from a board (or banned from anything) there is no way in hell I'd ever come back.  Would this guy?



Even as we post he is poised and ready to contribute...

He doesn't judge the community based upon the handful of "haters"..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 14, 2011)

I voted for reinstatement, but it has nothing to do with the individual. I've been in disagreement with the premise that resulted in GSS' banning from day one. 

I personally found the persona to be a nimrod. I've never met the guy and he might be a very likable person, but the online representation wasn't much to my liking. But...that's what membership in an online forum entails, dealing with strangers that have the liberty to spew things that I then have the liberty to agree or disagree with.

Through the years of having acquaintance with GSS in a few different online ski forums (anyone else ever member in Paula's Ski Lovers?) it's apparent that he has a rooted passion for skiing (and eating junk food and partying and chasing chubbies). 

From the time that he was banned from AZ, the mods have offered that "we" don't know all of the behind the scenes antics he was involved in. My impression though is that his biggest crime was to piss on the love fest that was staged after the oh-so-public marital troubles of some of the powers-that-be. I agree that such antics are not considered to be in "good taste" by a majority, but it appears to me that a vocal minority inflated the severity of it as a sort of vendetta for what were perceived as personal attacks on the public soap opera that took place on AZ. Perhaps if thought had been used before the public sharing of such private matters, the "hurt" that comment by strangers would have been avoided.

Just my .02


----------



## dmc (Jun 14, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Through the years of having acquaintance with GSS in a few different online ski forums (anyone else ever member in Paula's Ski Lovers?) it's apparent that he has a rooted passion for skiing (and eating junk food and partying and chasing chubbies).



Don't forget parking lot pimping at the Target...


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 14, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I voted for reinstatement, but it has nothing to do with the individual. I've been in disagreement with the premise that resulted in GSS' banning from day one.
> 
> I personally found the persona to be a nimrod. I've never met the guy and he might be a very likable person, but the online representation wasn't much to my liking. But...that's what membership in an online forum entails, dealing with strangers that have the liberty to spew things that I then have the liberty to agree or disagree with.
> 
> ...



I'll add a nickel to that .02. My contribution is that I didn't see any of the marital difficulties or ensuing love fest occur, largely, I'm sure, because I didn't pay any attention to it. Glad whoever it was is back together now. Hope they're happy.

The upside of a public forum is that you can ignore what you don't want to pay attention to. The downside is that it's apublic forum, and if you hang out your dirty laundry, someone will probably comment on the skidmarks in your undies.

Totally on board with the nimrod aspect. An entertaining nimrod, but a nimrod nonetheless.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 14, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I voted for reinstatement, but it has nothing to do with the individual. I've been in disagreement with the premise that resulted in GSS' banning from day one.
> 
> I personally found the persona to be a nimrod. I've never met the guy and he might be a very likable person, but the online representation wasn't much to my liking. But...that's what membership in an online forum entails, dealing with strangers that have the liberty to spew things that I then have the liberty to agree or disagree with.
> 
> ...



That's a good .02. Like his forum personality or not he never did anything where he should have been banned.  Your second point well taken too. He decided to get in the middle of that which was a mistake, but the bigger mistake was putting it on this forum in the first place. 

After that they where looking for reasons to get rid of him.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jun 14, 2011)

A moderator was having marital problems and they posted about it here publicly? Seriously? Who was it?


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 14, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I voted for reinstatement, but it has nothing to do with the individual. I've been in disagreement with the premise that resulted in GSS' banning from day one.
> 
> I personally found the persona to be a nimrod. I've never met the guy and he might be a very likable person, but the online representation wasn't much to my liking. But...that's what membership in an online forum entails, dealing with strangers that have the liberty to spew things that I then have the liberty to agree or disagree with.
> 
> ...



Very well said.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 14, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> *
> After that they where looking for reasons to get rid of him.*



This is disturbing.


----------



## marcski (Jun 14, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Nice pix, Root....keep 'em commin
> 
> GSS even wears a helmet
> 
> He's all about safety



Does he wear a helmet when he takes home a middle aged chubby at the Ground Round?


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jun 14, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> This is disturbing.



Disturbing indeed.

When one man is oppressed, we all suffer. 

Free GSS, free the Steezy one, because when this happens, when we allow freedom to ring, when we let it ring from every village and every hamlet, from every state and every city, we will be able to speed up that day when all of God's children, black men and white men, Jews and Gentiles, Protestants and Catholics, will be able to join hands and sing in the words of the old Negro spiritual, "Free at last! free at last! thank God Almighty, we are free at last!"


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 14, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I voted for reinstatement, but it has nothing to do with the individual. I've been in disagreement with the premise that resulted in GSS' banning from day one.
> 
> I personally found the persona to be a nimrod. I've never met the guy and he might be a very likable person, but the online representation wasn't much to my liking. But...that's what membership in an online forum entails, dealing with strangers that have the liberty to spew things that I then have the liberty to agree or disagree with.
> 
> ...



I agree with my friend (because of this silly place) HPD that this is about as good as a .02 that could've been given....IMO

I'll add .01 more....

I'm posting this from home, NEVER log on or post from home...really don't give a shit what happens, it's the internet, big deal. But I do care about GSS getting back in here. Why????It ain't cause I've ever met the nut case, it's cause he totally got fukced with what went down.

 It's been mentioned be4 that we "supporters" are just doing this to prove something or to get one up on the mods. NOT TRUE!!!!!! I'ts about what is right and what is wrong. IMO, GSS taking what was put in front of him and running with it (yes running over the line) was not his fault. Hell, my dog will sit and stay for a dead bird, but you put a raw steak down in front of him he's gone......he just can't help it. Get it??? In my mind, an infraction of the "rules" in that matter doesn't  warrant a lifetime ban or shooting my dog.








JerseyJoey said:


> A moderator was having marital problems and they posted about it here publicly? Seriously? Who was it?



Doesn't really matter....it was ugly and you didn't miss a thing other than GSS getting the boot.


----------



## dmc (Jun 14, 2011)

JerseyJoey said:


> Disturbing indeed.
> 
> When one man is oppressed, we all suffer.
> 
> Free GSS, free the Steezy one, because when this happens, when we allow freedom to ring, when we let it ring from every village and every hamlet, from every state and every city, we will be able to speed up that day when all of God's children, black men and white men, Jews and Gentiles, Protestants and Catholics, will be able to join hands and sing in the words of the old Negro spiritual, "Free at last! free at last! thank God Almighty, we are free at last!"



I've been to the mountain top!!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 14, 2011)

marcski said:


> Does he wear a helmet when he takes home a middle aged chubby at the Ground Round?



Not sure about the Ground Round but when he takers her to the GROUND I would say yes.8)


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 14, 2011)

JerseyJoey said:


> Disturbing indeed.
> 
> When one man is oppressed, we all suffer.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 14, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Doesn't really matter....it was ugly and you didn't miss a thing other than GSS getting the boot.



Wait a second..I thought it was because of some 9/11 comment.  Now it's because of some "AZ the World Turns" drama?  What's the real story?  Seems like the prosecution is a mess on this one... where is Judge Wopner?


----------



## dmc (Jun 14, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> Wait a second..I thought it was because of some 9/11 comment.  Now it's because of some "AZ the World Turns" drama?  What's the real story?  Seems like the prosecution is a mess on this one... where is Judge Wopner?



The 911 thing happened...  Then he fukced with Greg on Facebook..  Greg's kids are his FB friends..  He didn't take it well...

GSS does feel remorse about this...  

Again - who among us has NEVER done something or said something that they regretted?


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 14, 2011)

dmc said:


> The 911 thing happened...  Then he fukced with Greg on Facebook..  Greg's kids are his FB friends..  He didn't take it well...
> 
> GSS does feel remorse about this...
> 
> Again - who among us has NEVER done something or said something that they regretted?



Ah...all worlds collided...makes more sense.  Facebook is evil.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 14, 2011)

dmc said:


> The 911 thing happened...  Then he fukced with Greg on Facebook..  Greg's kids are his FB friends..  He didn't take it well...
> 
> GSS does feel remorse about this...
> 
> Again - who among us has NEVER done something or said something that they regretted?



Why did the feud carry over to this site? Why wasn't he defriended(sic) on Facebook? Better question, why was he even friended(sic)  in the first place? 

This is not making any sense.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 14, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> Ah...all worlds collided...makes more sense.  Facebook is evil.



A "social media" FAIL?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 14, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Why did the feud carry over to this site? Why wasn't he defriended(sic) on Facebook? Better question, why was he even friended(sic)  in the first place?
> 
> This is not making any sense.



Other way around. Went from AZ to facebook. Greg and GSS were friends at one point. Shit blew up here and GSS took it out on Gregs fb page as well.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 14, 2011)

dmc said:


> The 911 thing happened...  Then he fukced with Greg on Facebook..  Greg's kids are his FB friends..  He didn't take it well...
> 
> GSS does feel remorse about this...
> 
> Again - who among us has NEVER done something or said something that they regretted?





wa-loaf said:


> Other way around. Went from AZ to facebook. Greg and GSS were friends at one point. Shit blew up here and GSS took it out on Gregs fb page as well.



Actually, GSS's comments happened on the Alpinezone Facebook page, not Greg's.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 14, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Actually, GSS's comments happened on the Alpinezone Facebook page, not Greg's.



really? interesting twist


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jun 14, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> Ah...all worlds collided...makes more sense.  Facebook is evil.



http://youtu.be/SxuYdzs4SS8


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 14, 2011)

JerseyJoey said:


> http://youtu.be/SxuYdzs4SS8



I am the poster child for collisions lol.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jun 15, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> I am the poster child for collisions lol.



Indeed.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 15, 2011)

Whatcha think Nick.....seems obvious that the majority would like to see GSS come back.

How do you feel about that???


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 15, 2011)

I gotta say it's pretty cool of Nick & Stef to let this poll go....thanks


----------



## dmc (Jun 15, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> I gotta say it's pretty cool of Nick & Stef to let this poll go....thanks



I can't help but feeling these threads are just Nick putting us in a playpen..


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 15, 2011)

dmc said:


> I can't help but feeling these threads are just Nick putting us in a playpen..



I hear ya, getting the same kinda vibe here.

That would suck if true.


----------



## Nick (Jun 15, 2011)

Listen everyone. I have stated my position before about GSS, and I'm not shifting on that. I've given everyone the opportunity and we have tied up the forums for a while now. Honestly besides this thread we have lost another 3 - 4 valued members in the past month because of all this GSS talk. 

That said, I have to get this board back on track. I've been a member of many other boards and to say that there is a lot of leeway here from the mods and admin is a huge understatement. This shit wouldn't fly on almost any board. 

So here is what is going to happen. I'm rewriting the AlpineZone rules for members. Look for them in the Announcements section in the next day or two. I am going to give everyone the opportunity to read and understand them, and then we will follow them. 

This board is supposed to be about skiing, biking, hiking, and outdoor adventures. It's my passion and why I'm here. I assume most of you came here for the same reasons. I look forward to lots of great times with many people here, but this is becoming a serious detraction to the board that I can't just turn a blind eye too anymore. 
:beer:

If you have comments on this or want to talk about it - *PM or email me*. I promise to respond and carry on a conversation with you about it, off the forums.


----------

